# Welcome Phil: New West London Rep



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi all,

Its my pleasure to welcome Phil (badyaker) to the TTOC Regional Rep position of West London Regional Rep.

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Im sure you will all join me in welcoming Phil to the team.

Phil already has a meet organised for February.... check out his meet thread.....
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=189685

Anything you need Phil, there are plenty of experienced TTOC Reps around, and also myself, that can lend a hand.

Anybody around the West London area who is interested in attending meets or being more involved with the TTOC, just drop Phil a line.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Phil and welcome  hope you enjoy your new post as rep


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Well done Phil!


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Something is happening in the suburbs of south west London....

Cheers for all your help and support guys, I'm looking forward to making a contribution.

Anyone for a pie and a pint next month then?!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sorry, can't make your pie 'n' pint Phil as A3DFU is stationary in front of my house until a new spring arrives in umpteen weeks :?

But the very best of luck for your meet and beyond and welcome to the club 8)


----------

